# Sodium Metabisulfite..for sanitizing



## agdodge4x4

I use this because its cheap, and I like to make a solution that I re-use for a while. What is the proper amount of Sodium Metabisulfite per gallon of water to make a solution for sanitizing equipment and jugs? If I could get the measurement in tsp or tbsp, that would be good.
I have done this before, but I cannot remember how much I used. I had a 2 oz package of it, so I think I used 1 oz and made a half gallon batch of solution, but I cannot remember.

Thank you.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I never made large amounts but I typically add 1 - 2 teaspoons per quart of water.

What you can do is add a small amount, shake the solution. Open the lid and wave your hand above the lid to move the air. If you get a gentle smell of sulfer your set.

DO NOT PLACE YOUR FACE OVER THE OPENING AND SNIFF!!!!!!!!!!

I'd try a tablespoon per gallon at first and see. Remember it is not so much the water/K-Meta that kills the bacteria but the fumes the soultion gives off.


----------



## SBWs

I buy 2 oz bottles from the LHBS. Says on the bottle to sanitize add 2 oz to 1 gal of water. They are $1.19 a little more than if I'd buy in bulk, but nothing to remember just open pour into a gallon of water and I'm done.


----------



## Tom

I'm guessing the sodium is the same strength as potassium.
I use 3 tablespoons of k-meta per gal. Just put a airlock on it and will last for months. You can also add some to a spray bottle for spot sanitizing


----------



## Runningwolf

I use the same ampount as Tom. I keep a gallon jug and a qt spray bottle around at all times. Each of my empty carboys each have an inch or two in them also.


----------



## Flem

Purchased package does recommend 3 tablespoons per gallaon of water.


----------



## Tom

*WOW !!!*
You read the label???


----------



## Flem

I know, its a sign of weakness! haha


----------



## Wade E

Im pretty sure that 2 ozs is the same as 3 tblespoons. You are really supposed to also use citric acid withit also but I dont advise adding this to the 1 gallon along with the sulfite and instead just add it to the amount you are about to use to sanitize as it makes the sulfite come out of suspension must faster making it become much more effective which would make that 1 gallon jug use its potency much faster!


----------



## robie

Tom said:


> I'm guessing the sodium is the same strength as potassium.
> I use 3 tablespoons of k-meta per gal. Just put a airlock on it and will last for months. You can also add some to a spray bottle for spot sanitizing



Same for me.


----------



## Wade E

I dont put an airlock on mine. I put mine in a 5 gallon bucket with my corks and racking hoses in there and seal it up and it keeps everything sanitized fpr many months!


----------



## AUwiner

Keeping things stored in a solution sounds like a good idea, always ready. How do you handle things like racking tubes?


----------



## sly22guy

You can coil them up and store them in the bucket also. I personally Spray mine out after each use and hang them. then i just use my spray bottle and spray them right before i use them. My racking canes are stored in my one cabinet and then sanitized before each use. If you have a food grade bucket you can put your solution in a container in the center and then add all of ur hoses canes & corks around the container, (they don't need to be in the solution) as you just want the vapors.


----------



## Jify

djrockinsteve said:


> DO NOT PLACE YOUR FACE OVER THE OPENING AND SNIFF!!!!!!!!!!



He's not kidding. Holy crap. Thought I was going to die.


----------



## Tom

sly22guy said:


> You can coil them up and store them in the bucket also. I personally Spray mine out after each use and hang them. then i just use my spray bottle and spray them right before i use them. My racking canes are stored in my one cabinet and then sanitized before each use. If you have a food grade bucket you can put your solution in a container in the center and then add all of ur hoses canes & corks around the container, (they don't need to be in the solution) as you just want the vapors.


Yep Ditto;
Thats the purpose of the spray bottle. With the hard racking canes you can use your sprayer to get meta inside the canes.


----------



## BobF

Wade E said:


> Im pretty sure that 2 ozs is the same as 3 tblespoons. You are really supposed to also use citric acid withit also but I dont advise adding this to the 1 gallon along with the sulfite and instead just add it to the amount you are about to use to sanitize as it makes the sulfite come out of suspension must faster making it become much more effective which would make that 1 gallon jug use its potency much faster!


 
I mix mine 1/2g at a time. I use 1-1/2 tbsp kmeta + 1tsp citric acid. I have yet to have a batch lose its potency before I've used it up.

I use a 64oz Welch's juice bottle. The same one for over a year now with no bottle problems.

YMMV


----------



## Midwest Vintner

since i use gobbs of this stuff, we just have a one gal. fill it and use it. any left over, we use up within a few days. lol. bought a 50 lb box of it! should last a bit. 

i agree dj. never have i had a problem with it in doing home stuff, but did have an instance where it stirred it up too much. got a whiff and presto, coughing for 2-3 mins. thought i might die! i'm extremely careful with it now!


----------

